# First O+w Automatic Watch - Some Newbie Questions.....



## dandan (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello, my first post here as I have just received my first automatic watch - an O+W MP 2824-2 - and this seemed like the best place I could find to ask a few beginners questions about my new watch.

It being my first automatic movement watch there are a few things that I am concerned about. The watch came with a small instruction sheet from the dealer - a guy in the US who trades many O+W watches on ebay - that explained how to set the time, date and wind the watch.

I followed these instruction precisely and have what I seem to be a few problems.

1: When unscrewing the crown there is a clicking sound that sounds like the winding noise you get. Is this normal?

2: When trying the manual wind setting there is a stiffness and audible scraping sound from inside the watch when turning the crown in the clockwise direction. Is this normal?

3: The date setting seems fine, although it has not yet clocked round to the next day but i did set it yesterday afternoon so I guess it will work on a 24 hour basis and move on a day at midday today rather than midnight.

4: When pulling the crown to the time setting position it only winds the hands in one direction, when the crown is turned in the anticlockwise direction it seems to be actually unscrewing the winder and does not move the hands - in fact it almost came unscrewed entirely before I realised what was happening and tightened it back in. Is this normal? I would assume that I could adjust the time in both directions as with my quartz and manual wind watches.

I emailed the seller detailing these points and all he could say was that the watch takes 2 weeks to break in as the movement is not polished. This does not really answer any of my questions so I was hoping to get some informed advice from the people on this forum who have this watch.

Obviously if any of these things are not usual and cannot be rectified by myself then I will have to ask the seller to take the watch back.

If anyone can give me any guidance with these points I would be most grateful, I absolutely love the watch but just don't know if these points are bad things or just normal for an automatic ETA movement.

Thanks in advance

Dan


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Replies:

1: When unscrewing the crown there is a clicking sound that sounds like the winding noise you get. Is this normal?

*Yes - its just the ratchet in the winding mechanism. when unscrewing, you are not winding the watch and you may hear the ratchet click.*

2: When trying the manual wind setting there is a stiffness and audible scraping sound from inside the watch when turning the crown in the clockwise direction. Is this normal?

*A little bit of stiffness when the watch is fully wound may be acceptable. But the scraping sound does not sound right. Do you get the same scraping sound when you shake the watch to auto wind it?*

3: The date setting seems fine, although it has not yet clocked round to the next day but i did set it yesterday afternoon so I guess it will work on a 24 hour basis and move on a day at midday today rather than midnight.

*It does work on a 24 hr basis and if it changes at midday, it just needs to be re-adjusted to midnight. manually wind the hands forward until you notice the date change, then keep winding forward until the hands are set at 12:00. This is now the midday position. Now adjust the date to the day before you actually want - so if today's date is 13th, set it to the 12th. Now wind the hands forward past midnight again and the date will change to todays date, then keep winding forward until you have the correct time set. All done.*

4: When pulling the crown to the time setting position it only winds the hands in one direction, when the crown is turned in the anticlockwise direction it seems to be actually unscrewing the winder and does not move the hands - in fact it almost came unscrewed entirely before I realised what was happening and tightened it back in. Is this normal? I would assume that I could adjust the time in both directions as with my quartz and manual wind watches.

*If this is happening, you are actually unscrewing the crown. The crown should normally be secured with a small amount of glue called "threadlock" which would prevent this. You should be able to freely adjust the time forwards and backwards. This alone is probably a candidate for sending back to your dealer.*

I emailed the seller detailing these points and all he could say was that the watch takes 2 weeks to break in as the movement is not polished. This does not really answer any of my questions so I was hoping to get some informed advice from the people on this forum who have this watch.

*I have never heard so much rubbish in all my life. None of those issues (the grinding noise and the loose crown) will improve over time. They can only be remedied by a replacement watch, or getting it fettled at your own expense. I would ask for a replacement or free repair (depending on how long you have had it.)*

Obviously if any of these things are not usual and cannot be rectified by myself then I will have to ask the seller to take the watch back.

If anyone can give me any guidance with these points I would be most grateful, I absolutely love the watch but just don't know if these points are bad things or just normal for an automatic ETA movement.

*You could sort out the crown yourself pretty simply, just obtain some threadlock of the correct grade. But I would want a specialist watch repairer to take a look at what is causing the scraping sound you mention. They are great watches, and NO, this is not normal for any movement, let alone ETA movements. And YES, the scraping sound may be a bad thing - if it's just a very faint "swishing" noise that you have to listen quite closely to hear, I suspect it's just the normal sound the winding mechanism makes when it is fully wound up. If its a more obvious scraping sound, then I would ask to have it looked at.*

*Good luck and welcome.*


----------



## dandan (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info.

The scraping sound is present when autowinding but not as harsh sounding. It is definitely more than a gentle swishing sound.

I am going to get back onto the dealer and ask for a replacement / refund as there definitely seems to be problems with this one and I have only had it for 1 day!

Thanks again for your help.

Dan


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the watch









If you get a refund do yourself a favour & buy one from our host. O&W are nice watches & with Roy you'll get a decent guarantee & excellent service.

Dave


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Deffo get one from Roy at the RLT watches sales site.

Incidentally - I'm sure there was a post from Roy in this thread ??????

I wonder if he is being all "omnipotent" again.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

no not us, Roy hasn't been around tonight afaik


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

dandan said:


> The scraping sound is present when autowinding but not as harsh sounding. It is definitely more than a gentle swishing sound.


All my 2824 powered watches make this noise when winding manually.


----------



## dandan (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments and help.

I have contacted the dealer again and he is getting a replacement shipped out direct from Mr Wajs in Switzerland today or tomorrow so the problem should be resolved happily.

Thanks again to all.

Dan


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

dandan said:


> Thanks so much for the info.
> 
> The scraping sound is present when autowinding but not as harsh sounding. It is definitely more than a gentle swishing sound.
> 
> ...


Hi - haven't been on the board for ages so have only just seen your post. I have had an M4 for about 6 months. I know what you mean about the sound, but I described it to myself as a kind of "swishing" and a little bit of resistance against the pressure of the fingers. Kind of liked it actually, so wasn't bothered. Watch is working absolutely fine and keeps time really really well. Just about to take it to hot countries on hols so will keep an eye on accuracy, but I'll be wearing it 24/7 so it won't need winding manually on the trip.


----------

